# New Superior Traction 35" on MSA Kore 16's



## blizzardrocker

They guy I bought my new tire set has these on his rzr for mud nats. Check them out pretty sick, I got to see them when I picked mine up.


----------



## muddaholic 09

how much lift does he have on that rzr


----------



## blizzardrocker

Not sure I can ask but probably won't know until tomorrow. Looks custom though.


Straight tapatalking


----------



## blizzardrocker

Maybe not just told me 7" catvos


Straight tapatalking


----------



## brutepower95

that things sick let us know how you like them


----------



## J2!

Looks awsome but man o man those axles are at some kinda angle. At least 45* or more !!!


----------



## JPs300

Looks like Ronnie aka "RIVERRAT". 

Somebody posted those tires up on here a little while ago, and he posted them over on HL. - They're a china made tractor tire, thus only a few sizes available that suit common atv wheel sizes. Looks like they should pull hard, but I don't think they'll have enough floatation for bottom-less swamp muck.


----------



## Polaris425

Axle breakers... that's what they should be called.


----------



## CTBruterider

Polaris425 said:


> Axle breakers... that's what they should be called.


:haha: yeah, no kidding!


----------



## dodge2500

he has a 6 inch lift and u are right jp looks bad *** thow


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

blizzardrocker said:


> They guy I bought my new tire set has these on his rzr for mud nats. Check them out pretty sick, I got to see them when I picked mine up.


Haha that's Ronnie's rzr. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## txjarhead90

Hey guys, I have a new set on my RZR 4 seater, 35's on 16 MSA's. Im out of the country right now, and my build is getting completed at Solid Metal WRX in Longview TX, will try them out in couple wks, ill keep you guys posted on how they perform....


----------



## crazybear

Please do


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Are they rice patty tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodge2500

yes they are have acouple of lifted mud trucka around here that are running them in the taller 37s and to 64s


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

That's a big tire. 64" that would take a lot if motor to turn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodge2500

they useing them on mud truck with 5 ton rock well axels and eather big block motors like the 454 are a diesel motor like the 12 valve cummins


----------

